# Safari bloque



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse par avance si ce message n'est pas au bon endroit. J'ai pourtant lu le règlement, il me semble que c'est bon

Aussi, j'aime autant vous prévenir, je suis novice avec mon MacBookPro (et sur le forum), mais je me soigne 

Voilà mon souci.
Il y a 2 jours, je travaillais tranquillement quand mon bébé a tiré sur mon cordon d'alimentation. Je me suis dit "zut, j'ai pas de batterie mais pas grave, c'est pas la première fois, je vais le reconnecter et tout ira bien, j'ai un Mac :love:"
alors en effet tout va bien, sauf que Safari ne s'ouvre plus. Le chargement de la page bloque.

Heureusement que ça fonctionne toujours sous la session de mon mari !!! Ben oui, me demandez pas, j'ai pas Firefox ou autre, je n'ai que Safari sur mon petit bijou...

Bon, suite à ça je vous l'avoue, j'ai longuement cherché sur le net comment réparer ce truc. Alors je fais les va et vient entre 2 sessions, pratique
Et là, franchement, ça fait 2 jours et j'en peux plus de chercher, j'essaye tous les trucs que je trouve sur votre forum (heu... sauf quand j'y comprends rien) et j'y arrive pas !!!

J'ai réparé mes autorisations, j'ai mis des trucs de bibliothèque à la corbeille ou sur le bureau selon ce que j'ai trouvé dans vos messages suite à mes recherches, rien à faire. La seule chose qui a changé c'est que ma page d'accueil Safari est redevenue celle d'Apple, et qu'elle commence à se charger avant de planter alors qu'avant j'avais rien

Si quelqu'un sait comment m'aider, je suis preneuse.
Je sais que vous en avez peut-être marre des novices comme moi qui viennent vous demander conseil alors que la solution est sûrement quelque part, mais je vous assure j'ai cherché et je ne trouve pas.
Mais je me soigne, je vous l'ai dit
Je me suis pourtant donné du mal.
Si si, je vous jure, j'ai même été dans ma console pour essayer de trouver. Quel dommage, je ne parle pas sa langue, pour moi c'est du chinois tout ça

Désolée pour le roman.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

bienvenue
plusieurs conseils

1- virer le bébé antimac ( poubelle en mode securisé)


plus serieusement

2- décrire ce que tu as déjà fait plus précisement

3- en attendant
télécharger camino  (version internationale si tu le veux en fr)
il est très bien , rapide et léger
Camino - Mozilla power, Mac style.
ou firefox
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/

car de toutes facons il est TRES recommandé d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs
( et ca t'evitera la bascule de sessions)


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2009)

Ajoutons un autre conseil : une batterie en permanence dans le mac. D'ailleurs, il est plus performant quand la batterie est présente.

Enlever la batterie, c'est bon pour les PC bas de gamme.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

oui mais là , la batterie c'est la sucette du petiot


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bienvenue
> plusieurs conseils
> 
> 1- virer le bébé antimac ( poubelle en mode securisé)
> ...



Merci de ta réponse.

Alors, plusieurs choses:
1-A choisir entre le bébé antimac et le Mac... met-toi vite sous ma fenêtre, y'a un Mac qui va voler

Donc, plus sérieusement (et merci de m'avoir fait rire un peu quand même)

2- J'ai fait les choses suivantes:

- redémarré
- réparé les autorisations avec utilitaire disque
- mis à la poubelle /Users/ta maison/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist (c'est à partir de là que le chargement s'est fait... un peu... avant de planter)
- regardé les contenus de /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins et ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins (mais j'y comprends rien)
- mis le contenu de ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/Safari à la corbeille et relancé Safari (ça change rien)
- mis le contenu de ~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist sur le bureau et relancé Safari (ça change rien non plus)
- essayé de déchiffrer le rapport de crash dans la console (mais j'y comprends rien non plus )

3- Pour la batterie, je suis désolée je ne savais pas, je la gardais pleine pour mes déplacements à la Fac. Elle va donc retourner illico presto dans ma merveille

4- Je télécharge Camino ou Firefox tout de suite, merci pour les liens.


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui mais là , la batterie c'est la sucette du petiot



Non non, c'est plutôt le chargeur


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Voilà, je fais la découverte de Firefox en attendant que quelqu'un qui aurait la solution à mon problème veuille bien m'aider


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

oh en passant puisque le bambin est en phase je touche à tout

un bloqueur de clavier special bambin
concu pour nettoyage de clavier sans suspension  ( et accessoirement empêcher des doigts de bambins ou pattes de foutre la zone)
touches bloquées ( sauf son et eject ) et écran noir
http://forums.macg.co/4105928-post108.html

y en  d'autres

-
firefox est bien mais son hyper personnalisation( des centaines de modules possibles)
 peut agacer ou parfois créer des soucis (mineurs)

camino est la même chose en plus sobre
( c'est à dire ce que fait FF camino le fait)


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2009)

Quelques infos sur la batterie des MBP.

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html

Pas jeter Bébé, il avait raison. Il ne faut pas hésiter à utiliser la batterie, même à la maison.


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Merci pour tous ces bons conseils 

Je vais aussi me mettre à Camino alors...

Mais quand même, mon problème persiste pour Safari et j'aime pas ça 
Personne ne sait ce que je peux faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

comme c'est OK sur session 2 il est peu probable que Safari soit en cause

mais "quelque chose fait que ca bloque" 
et là ca peut etre vaste
un amenagement perso  sur cette session et pas l'autre par exemple

maintenant il est aussi pssible que le souci soit plus global

verifier le disque
(et le reparer si besoin , ca se passe via le DVD)
-
installer la combo update leopard
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Est-ce que je peux pas plutôt désinstaller Safari et le réinstaller ?
Ou alors ça marche pas avec Mac ce genre de trucs? 

(Et si c'est possible, comment faire, mais ça je chercherai )


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

A mon avis c'est PAS une bonne idée car safari marche
la preuve en est donnée par la session de ton mari

c'est sur TA session qu'il y a un truc qui gene 
et comme on ne sait pas ce que tu y fais ou ce que tu y as mis...


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Ben écoutes, j'y fais mon mémoire et j'y ai mis les photos de ma terreur 

Plus sérieusement, j'y ai pas mis grand chose à part quelques logiciels (skype, aMSN, comic life et photoshop dernièrement) et quelques trucs pour pouvoir visionner les vidéos.

Pffff...

Et je peux pas sauvegarder tous mes docs et tout réinitialiser comme avant carrément ?
J'aime pas avoir un truc qui tourne pas rond, je suis assez obsessionnelle en fait


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

il faut trouver la cause!

sinon  ca ne sert à rien


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il faut trouver la cause!
> 
> sinon  ca ne sert à rien



Moi je veux bien mais COMMENT ?:mouais:
Tu peux pas m'aider toi le champion du Mac ? 

(et pendant que j'y suis, mon trackpad à 3 doigts ne fonctionne pas sous FF :hein:, c normal ?)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

minute là

 m'ssieur le garagiste j'vous telephone car  ma voiture bloque
que veux tu que le garagiste fasse avec ca?
RIEN

je te rappelle que nous n'avons QUE les infos que tu donnes
-
As tu regardé les differences de réglages de firewall par exemple 
entre ta session et celle du mari?

Tu as " vaguement" mentionné des trucs
( dont cette daube d'amsn qui si ca se trouve courtcircuite ton safari)


liste complete des choses  utilisées chez toi et PAS utilisées sur la session du mari
( déjà on voit cette daube d'amsn)


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

Ben écoute je suis en train de faire tout ce que vous m'avez conseillé depuis tout à l'heure, et je pense pas avoir été incorrecte dans mon message précédent, c'était de l'humour, désolée si tu ne l'as pas pris comme tel.

Tout ce que je voudrais c'est que ça refonctionne.

C'est quoi le problème avec amsn ?
Je l'ai toujours eu et ça n'a jamais posé de souci avec Safari. Pourquoi tu dis que c'est de la daube ?

Bon, déjà, j'ai installé le combo update leopard et ça vient pas de là.

Pour les différences entre ma session et celle de mon mari, c'est simple.
Chez lui y'a rien (que les applications d'origine).
Chez moi, y'a en plus (dans le désordre):
- La daube d'amsn 
- Skype
- Comic Life
- Photoshop
- un widget débile
- FF
- Camino
- Flip4Mac
- httpmail
- Flashplayer
- perian
- vlc



> As tu regardé les differences de réglages de firewall par exemple
> entre ta session et celle du mari?


Heu... je sais pas comment faire.
Je sais, je suis nulle, mais j'essaye d'apprendre


----------



## Sysyp (5 Février 2009)

J'ai vérifié le disque aussi comme tu m'as dit.
"Le volume Macintosh HD semble être en bon état."

Donc je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2009)

Tu dois te poser la question : qu'est-ce que j'ai installé pour moi sur ma session et pas pour mon mari ? L'explication du problème est clairement là.

Tu as dis que tu as installé "quelques trucs pour pouvoir visionner les vidéos". A détailler.

Un block pub ? Un machin pour donner des extensions à Safari ?

Bref, qu'est-ce que tu as dans ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins et ~/Bibliothèque/Input Managers

[nota : ~/Bibliothèque c-à-d Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/tonnomabrege/Bibliothèque]

Ce qui serait bien, c'est de publier ici le rapport de crash de Safari quand il plante. Tu le trouveras dans ~/Bilbliothèque/Logs/CrashReporter

Il se lit à l'aide de la Console (il suffit d'un double-click sur le fichier).


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

tiens et pourquoi tu as httpmail?

( à present hotmail est intégrable dans les logiciels de messageries)
voir les sujets là dessus

et je ne rappelle plus si httpmail utilise le même port que safari ou pas
 à verifier
car httpmail magouille dans l'OS et pas toujours proprement


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu dois te poser la question : qu'est-ce que j'ai installé pour moi sur ma session et pas pour mon mari ? L'explication du problème est clairement là.
> 
> Tu as dis que tu as installé "quelques trucs pour pouvoir visionner les vidéos". A détailler.
> 
> Un block pub ? Un machin pour donner des extensions à Safari ?



Pour pouvoir visionner les vidéos avec Safari, j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et j'ai suivi les indications qui disaient d'installer ce que j'ai cité plus haut. Je vais essayer de retrouver le message et ce que j'ai fait exactement, car je vois bien que sans ça vous ne pouvez pas m'aider (j'apprends vite, hein )



> Bref, qu'est-ce que tu as dans ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins et ~/Bibliothèque/Input Managers
> 
> [nota : ~/Bibliothèque c-à-d Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/tonnomabrege/Bibliothèque]


Ha voilà, si tu me dis comment faire je peux te dire 
Dans ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins j'ai RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
Dans ~/Bibliothèque/Input Managers j'ai... heu, j'ai pas Input Managers. J'ai Input Methods et y'a rien dedans.




> Ce qui serait bien, c'est de publier ici le rapport de crash de Safari quand il plante. Tu le trouveras dans ~/Bilbliothèque/Logs/CrashReporter
> 
> Il se lit à l'aide de la Console (il suffit d'un double-click sur le fichier).


Voilà.
Et ça m'a permis de voir que j'ai aussi d'autres rapports de crash : (Dock_2008-12-09-201330_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash
DVD Player_2009-01-02-200846_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash
iMovie_2008-08-20-233502_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash
Safari_2009-02-02-133037_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash
SystemUIServer_2008-10-12-125227_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash
SystemUIServer_2009-01-05-092316_macbook-pro-de-moi.crash) 
Y'a un lien possible ? 

Bon, voilà celui de Safari, je vais le poster en plusieurs fois car c'est trop long.



> Process:         Safari [118]
> Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
> Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
> Version:         3.2.1 (5525.27.1)
> ...


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

La suite 


> Thread 12:
> 0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x92e78906 kevent + 10
> 1   com.adobe.Acrobat.framework       0x804b92d7 CopiesPagesPDE_Open + 4526777
> 2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x92e79095 _pthread_start + 321
> ...


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

La suite :


> 0x70000000 - 0x700e6ff2 com.apple.audio.units.Components 1.5.2 (1.5.2) /System/Library/Components/CoreAudio.component/Contents/MacOS/CoreAudio
> 0x74424000 - 0x7445bfea +com.adobe.AcrobatPlugin.Updater 9.0.0 (9.0.0) <774310c7cd6c41a8947900f727f6c116> /Applications/Adobe Reader 9/Adobe Reader.app/Contents/Plug-ins/Updater.acroplugin/Contents/MacOS/Updater
> 0x75c6d000 - 0x7641dad0 +com.adobe.AcrobatPlugin.PPKLite 9.0.0 (9.0.0) <9892ec54cf594e5c87e1b30e24c1c727> /Applications/Adobe Reader 9/Adobe Reader.app/Contents/Plug-ins/PPKLite.acroplugin/Contents/MacOS/PPKLite
> 0x79aed000 - 0x79c86ffb +com.adobe.AcrobatPlugin.EScript 9.0.0 (9.0.0) <9e800fac5c454bf6b9365ce4008a2b79> /Applications/Adobe Reader 9/Adobe Reader.app/Contents/Plug-ins/EScript.acroplugin/Contents/MacOS/EScript
> ...


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Suite et fin :



> 0x93acd000 - 0x93ad2fff com.apple.DisplayServicesFW 2.0.2 (2.0.2) <97878a73074e7da4fe31ea010a5d5ae1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
> 0x93ad3000 - 0x93c06fff com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.5 (476.17) <4a70c8dbb582118e31412c53dc1f407f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
> 0x93c07000 - 0x93c1dfff com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <7e9ff586b5c9d02b09e2a5527d98524f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
> 0x93c1e000 - 0x93ddaff3 com.apple.QuartzComposer 2.1 (106.13) <40f034e8c8fd31c9081f5283dcf22b78> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
> ...


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens et pourquoi tu as httpmail?
> 
> ( à present hotmail est intégrable dans les logiciels de messageries)
> voir les sujets là dessus
> ...



Ben je sais plus pourquoi j'ai ça :rose:

Je m'en sert pas en plus. Comment je l'enlève ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2009)

Essayons ça.

~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist sur le bureau.

Lancer Safari

Nota : QuickTime n'est pas à jour (version 7.5.5 au lieu de 7.6) mais bon, laissons cela de côté pour l'instant.


Pour httpmail, voici ce qu'on peut lire dans la documentation de la version 1.53 pour Mac OS X.5 Leopard :


> How do I get rid of this thing (Uninstall)?
> 1. To de-install the plugin, you must delete the httpmail.mailbundle folder in the Bundles
> folder of the current user.  The path is likely to be: Macintosh HD / Users / [current user
> name] / Library / Mail / Bundles. You should also delete any httpmail accounts you have
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

Sysyp a dit:


> Ben je sais plus pourquoi j'ai ça :rose:
> 
> Je m'en sert pas en plus. Comment je l'enlève ?


en lisant le manuel
attention c'est délicat , suivre la procédure, de mémoire il y a des manips de fichiers ET  des lignes de commandes Terminal

edit
barbecued


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

D'accord, je vais lire le manuel et faire ce qui est écrit. merci 

Pour visionner les vidéos, voilà ce que j'avais fait, je vous colle le message:




> Autrement je vous recopie ce que j'écrivais ailleurs  pour lire toutes  les vidéos sur Mac
> 
> "_Telécharger les codecs suivants :
> -Perian http://www.perian.org/
> ...


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Essayons ça.
> 
> ~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist sur le bureau.
> 
> Lancer Safari



Non ça plante tjrs


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2009)

A part peut-être RealPlayer, le reste est innocent parce que cela n'affecte que ta session.

Le rapport indique un problème Safari sur ta session => SyndicationUI ; ATSHI

Une histoire de police ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2009)

Sysyp a dit:


> Non ça plante tjrs



Ben alors tu peux remettre le fichier à sa place et on essaye avec le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Safari sur le bureau.

nota : c'est mon dernier message avant ce soir. A+


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

une banale recherche google section mac

avec 
SyndicationUI ; ATSHI

pointe les coupables potentiels
flash ,  polices   sqlite3

A noter 
'sqlite3' EST mentionné dans les rapports de la mère du windozien


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le rapport indique un problème Safari sur ta session => SyndicationUI ; ATSHI
> 
> Une histoire de police ?



Non, je ne pense pas.
Je ne sais même pas comment on touche aux polices :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

déplace  ton'sqlite3'
et redemarre


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben alors tu peux remettre le fichier à sa place et on essaye avec le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Safari sur le bureau.
> 
> nota : c'est mon dernier message avant ce soir. A+



Non plus 

Pas de problème, j'attends ce soir pour la suite de tes messages.

Heureusement maintenant grâce à pascalformac j'ai Camino (que je préfère à FF) pour me dépanner


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> déplace  ton'sqlite3'
> et redemarre



Heu... Je fais comment pour le trouver et je le mets où ?
(ohlala mais comme je suis trop nulle, c'est la honte quand même :hein


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

il faut trouver le bon 
( indiqué dans les rapports et retrouvable via une recherche finder )

( j'ai pas léopard donc pas ce fichier)


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

J'ai fait une recherche finder et j'ai rien:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

alala
c'est pourtant pas dur !
je TE cite



> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
> 0x9390b000 - 0x93992ff7  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <6978bbcca4277d6ae9f042beff643f7d> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib


et tu as cherché en visible et invisible....

--
attention 
ce n'est qu'une des hypotheses
la cause principale est peut etre autre ou une combinaison

et vu l'ordre d'action 
c'est certainement pas la cause prioritaire

mais  lié a
SyndicationUI ; ATSHI


----------



## meinMac (6 Février 2009)

Salut Moonwalker, 
J'ai exactement le même problème sauf que pour ma part j'ai ma batterie qui compte plus de 450 cycles ce qui fait qu'elle est foutue et tient 10 minutes. Ce matin j'ai oublié de brancher l'accu et l'ordi s'est coupé d'un coup ( on connaît) alors que je chargeais une page sur Safari. Du coup ce dernier ne s'ouvre plus, du moins il se lance mais ne répond plus. J'ai essayé pleins de trucs, genre réinstaller safari par dessus, Onyx, utilitaire de disque ( réparer les autoristations, vérifier le disque ect....) j'ai enlevé mes anciennes préférences safari et les ai mis dans  un fichier annexe sur le bureau ( histoire de les avoir) . Puis j'ai créé un compte utilisateur et sur celui là safari se lançait parfaitement. En revenant sur la session administrateur safari s'est réouvert et est allé plus loin, puisqu'il m'indiquait "chargement de google" mais en est resté là.... Dans crash reporter je n'ai rien concernant safari pourtant j'ai déjà envoyé deux rapports à Apple. Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je te passe comme rapport pour que tu puisses mieux voir le problème, si ça ne te dérange pas trop.... 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas!


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

Merci de me citer. Je l'avais dit plus haut il me semble, je ne parle pas la langue des rapports de crash. Déjà, j'essaye de comprendre ce que vous me dites et c'est pas toujours simple, au risque de passer pour une idiote parce que oui, je suis novice.

Alors je m'excuse si ce qui a l'air simple pour toi ne l'est pas pour moi. Je t'assure que je fais au mieux pour embêter personne et essayer de comprendre par moi-même. Sauf que parfois, c'est tout simple, et moi j'y pense pas forcément, parce que j'y connais pas encore grand chose.

Alors j'ai utilisé l'aide de Mac pour être sûre que je fais bien ma recherche.
Et j'ai vérifié les préférences spotlight, je n'ai aucun dossier confidentiel.
J'ai donc cherché la chose que tu me cites, et je n'ai rien trouvé, dans mon ordinateur, qui y corresponde.

Après, peut-être que je ne sais pas chercher.
Pourtant l'aide Mac elle parle ma langue, et je suis peut-être novice mais pas neuneu quand on me parle français


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

ce n'est PAS simple

les pistes sont très nombreuses
widget bancal  , flash ,  appli qui squatte le même port de Safari chez toi , un fichier dans ta biblio etc etc


----------



## meinMac (6 Février 2009)

Personnellement je vais tenter la chose suivante..... je suis en train de sauver mon disque sur Time machine au cas ou, puis je réinstallerai mac os. Normalement tout devrait rester intacte mais bon on ne sait jamais ..... théoriquement après je ne devrais plus avoir de problème.... 
Pascalformac t'en penses quoi?!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

j'en pense que tu devrais rien faire avant d'avoir une batterie neuve et calibrée

si ca se trouve c'est que  ca pour toi et Sysyp

(sysyp devrait remettre sa batterie et la recalibrer puis en faire un ou 2 cycles complets)


----------



## miaou (6 Février 2009)

pour la batterie je ne sais pas trop mais pour Safari 
ça m'arrive de temps en temps que safari se bloque ( la petite roue tourne indéfiniment )
je vire  launchService : 
home/ bibliothèque / préférences/ com.apple.LaunchServices.plist
et ça marche..   ( au bout de quelques seconde après de lancement )


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

miaou a dit:


> pour la batterie je ne sais pas trop mais pour Safari
> ça m'arrive de temps en temps que safari se bloque ( la petite roue tourne indéfiniment )
> je vire  launchService :
> home/ bibliothèque / préférences/ com.apple.LaunchServices.plist
> et ça marche..   ( au bout de quelques seconde après de lancement )



Merci Miaou.
J'avais vu ton post sur tes problèmes avec Safari justement avant de créer celui-là.
Je viens d'essayer à nouveau, ça ne change rien, Safari se fige toujours et je dois forcer à quitter.


----------



## Sysyp (6 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> (sysyp devrait remettre sa batterie et la recalibrer puis en faire un ou 2 cycles complets)



La recalibrer c'est faire un étalonnage c'est bien ça ?
Je le fais régulièrement pourtant d'habitude, et souvent je la décharge à fond avant d'aller me coucher. 
Mais je vais recommencer.
Peut-être que ça vient de là.
J'espère que tu as raison


----------



## meinMac (6 Février 2009)

En fait j'ai deux batteries, une vieille pour lorsque je suis chez moi, et une toute neuve pour mes déplacements. Je viens de mettre la toute neuve et ça n'a rien changé. Elle est calibrée et chargée à bloc.... je sais pas si ça change quelque chose?!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

Sysyp a dit:


> La recalibrer c'est faire un étalonnage c'est bien ça ?
> Je le fais régulièrement pourtant d'habitude, et souvent je la décharge à fond avant d'aller me coucher.


certes
mais tu l'enleves aussi...

il y a peut etre un lien
( perso je pencherai pour widget ou flash)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

En plus décharger régulirèrement la batterie à fond est très mauvais. Tu devrais faire une recherche sur le site d'Apple tout est expliqué


----------



## meinMac (6 Février 2009)

C'est fou ce problème, rien à faire, j'ai jamais vu ça sur mon mac! 
J'ai relancé l'ordi avec le DVD d'installation, là je ne pouvais pas mettre à jour mac os car ma version est plus récente.... du coup j'ai fait la vérification du disque, réparé les autorisations, et là rien du tout ça ne bouge pas! 
J'ai vu sur un autre topic qu'une personne avait eu le problème et avait supprimé com.apple.launchd dans la console... et tout était rentré dans l'ordre...
 j'ai le même message mais je n'arrive pas à supprimer... j'ai égalemetn chercher un fichier com.apple.launchd sur mon ordi et je n'ai rien trouvé ....
Voici en tout cas ce que l'ordi me donne dans la console lorsque j'essaye de lancer safari:
com.apple.launchd[267] ([0x0-0x4c04c].com.apple.Safari[484]): Exited: Terminated
J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide, je viens de passer ma journée sur cette connerie! 
Merci beaucoup à vous autres les PROS!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2009)

Sysyp a dit:


> Merci Miaou.
> J'avais vu ton post sur tes problèmes avec Safari justement avant de créer celui-là.
> Je viens d'essayer à nouveau, ça ne change rien, Safari se fige toujours et je dois forcer à quitter.



Bonsoir, me revoilà.

Alors, as-tu essayé en déposant le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Safari sur le bureau ?

Je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à la batterie et à sa gestion. Au passage, pas besoin de calibrer celle-ci à longueur de temps, ça lui fait perdre du lithium et donc de la capacité. Tous les 30 cycles c'est largement suffisant. L'important est de faire des petites charges (à partir de 75% - 85 %).

Bon, pour le problème, disont que Safari a la gueule de bois du fait de cet arrêt sauvage.

La solution est quelque part dans ~/Bibliothèque.

Launchservice était une piste intéressante... dommage.

As-tu déjà utilisé OnyX ? Tu ne l'as pas cité.

Essayer de lancer le mode Automation d'OnyX, toutes les options cochées pourrait peut-être débloquer la situation.

OnyX c'est par ici


----------



## meinMac (7 Février 2009)

Bonjour Moonwalker, merci de passer du temps sur notre petit problème c'est vraiment sympa! 
Alors j'ai fait pas mal de chose hier et déjà ce matin, j'ai essayé en déposant le le fichier safari sur le bureau, toujours pareil.... en allant charcher le com.apple.safari dans le fichier cache, pareil, dans le fichier préférence il y a deux fichiers en rapport avec safari je les ai aussi enlevé....
Par contre ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que dans "crash reporter" je n'ai rien du tout car en fait safari ne fait pas des crashs mais des hangs! Donc tous les rapports se trouvent dans hang reporter.... je ne sais pas si ça peut aider. 
A tout hasard ce matin j'ai utiliser Appcleaner, et j'ai dégagé safari... l'avantage avec Appcleaner c'est qui va checker les fichiers liés à l'application.... et même en faisant ça, safari n'a rien voulu entendre.... 
Qu'est ce que je pourrais de te passer pour que tu puisses mieux voir le problème?! 

merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2009)

Alors un mini coup de gueule

se mefier comme de la peste  des desinstalleurs géneriques !
pourquoi?
Fausse bonne idée car ils se gourrent!

Pour desinstaller , suivre ce que préconise le développeur.Point barre.

Passer par un desinstalleur generique est un risque
soit le macuser n'est  pas specialiste et ne se rend pas compte  de ce qui est viré et du risque que le _machin_  vire des fichiers qu'il ne fallait pas toucher

soit il est fin connaisseur et voit l'erreur ( pas toujours)
d'ailleurs s'il est fin connaisseur il n'a  pas besoin de ces outils

En plus il est particulierement déconseillé d'utiliser ces outils avec les appli d'Apple: Porte ouverte à méga boxon , car les applis Apple sont intégrées à l'OS parfois de maniere très subtile  et interagissent avec tout l'OS. Un élement viré qu'il ne fallait pas  toucher et c'est une autre partie de l'OS qui est bancale
résultat:non seulement  ca n'a pas nettoyé mais les choses ont empiré

Et tu remarqueras qu'Apple publie très peu d'instructions de désinstall des outils Apple
Et ce n'est pas un hasard.


----------



## meinMac (7 Février 2009)

Oui, en général je n'utilise pas ce genre de technique, dans ce cas c'est que j'en ai vraiment assez de ce bugg débile et je voulais voir ce qu'Appcleaner me désinstallait, et finalement il m'a retiré l'application en temps que tel, le fichier safari dans la bibliothèque, et les deux fichiers safari dans le dossier préférence, donc je pense avoir dominé la situation mais c'est tout à fait vrai, ça ne fait pas partie de mes habitudes  
Merci Pascalformac


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2009)

Désinstaller Safari... la mauvaise solution que j'espérais ne pas voir employé sur ce fil.

"dominé la situation"... maintenant réinstalle Safari...

On l'a dit : ça se passe sur les réglages d'une session. L'application est saine.

Nota : pour l'instant, je réponds sur le problème de Sysyp, le seul pour lequel j'ai assez de renseignements.


J'ai trouvé un problème avec rapport similaire datant de novembre 2008 et le responsable semblait être Speedownload ou Acid Shearch... rien de commun avec ce que nous avons ici.

Personnellement, je continuerai à prospecter ~/Bibliothèque et notamment les préférences en rapport indirect avec Safari :
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.PubSubAgent.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist
~/Bibliothèque/PubSub
~/Bibliothèque/Sync Services

Même technique : tu déposes sur le bureau et tu lances Safari.

Au fait, as-tu essayé en enlevant ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins/RealPlayer Plugin.plugin ? Egalement en supprimant les réglages de RealPlayer présents dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences.

Un truc à tenter pour essayer d'y voir plus clair : télécharger et installer le navigateur Sunrise.

Je m'explique. Sunrise est basé sur Webkit.framework tout comme Safari. Il utilise les mêmes technologies, vient d'être mis à jour et ne présente aucun dysfonctionnement sur Mac OS X Leopard (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'autres navigateurs reposant sur le WebKit.framework tels que Demeter et Shiira).
Un petit test avec lui serait intéressant.


----------



## Sysyp (7 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Alors, as-tu essayé en déposant le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Safari sur le bureau ?


Oui, ça ne fonctionne pas.

La batterie est recalibrée, ça ne change rien non plus.

J'ai aussi téléchargé OnyX, je ne connaissais pas. Je vais faire une sauvegarde avant d'essayer ce que tu préconises.

Je vais aussi continuer à prospecter dans ~/Bibliothèque et je reviendrai dire ce qu'il en est.

C'est vraiment gentil de m'aider et d'essayer de trouver la solution, merci beaucoup


----------



## Sysyp (7 Février 2009)

Alléluia   

Alors bon, je ne comprends pas, voilà ce que j'ai fait.
J'ai pris  ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfig.plist et je l'ai mis sur mon bureau.
J'ai lancé Safari et ça a fonctionné, sans plantage.
Le truc que "je ne comprends pas", c'est que j'ai trouvé ça un peu trop magique, et j'ai vu que je m'étais trompée avec ce que tu préconisais Moonwalker (à savoir  ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfig*priv*.plist), donc je l'ai remis à sa place... et Safari fonctionne toujours depuis 

Bon, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre, mais comment ça se fait ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2009)

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.internetconfig.plist

Je croyais que je l'avais mis aussi dans la liste celui-là. Une coquille de ma part. 
Tu as bien fait ce que tu as fait.

Pour l'explication (qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut) : un lien a été brisé avec ce fichier quelque part. En l'enlevant et en lançant Safari, tu as recréés le fichier et le lien. Même en remettant le fichier, tu conservais le lien.

Happy End.


----------



## Sysyp (8 Février 2009)

Merci pour l'explication.

Et merci pour ton aide précieuse.

Vive les pros du mac, z'êtes top


----------



## meinMac (14 Février 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde!
Désolé de ce long silence, hélas mon problème avec safari n'est toujours pas résolu. Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour le moment, je dois finir un mémoire.... 
Moonwalker, merci de tes conseils.... j'ai essayé tout ce que tu as dit, étape par étape, mais safari n'a rien voulu entendre. J'ai installé la dernière version de Sunrise qui fonctionne bien... ouf c'est déjà ça! Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que je peux faire.... 
J'ai tout de même remarqué quelque chose d'intéressant... lorsque je lance safari, il ne m'indique pas l'icone Cooliris ( que j'avais installé) en haut à droite. Par contre dès que le .plist de cooliris est supprimé du dossier préférence, l'icone réapparait,l mais safari tourne toujours dans le vide.... j'ai tout de même fait le bourrin, j'ai enlevé le dossier préférence de ma bibliothèque mais ça n'a rien fait, il m'en avait déjà recréé un, évidement.... 
Donc voilà, je suis toujours coincé et je commence à penser que la seule solution va être de réinstaller mac os.... mais j'ai pas envie.... 

Voici tout de même le rapport d'erreur proposé après le plantage, l'un de vous y verra peut-être la solution?! Merci à tous ceux qui pourrons me filer un coup de pouce! 

Tout est dans le PDF


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

c'est seulement maintenant que tu mentionnes cooliris?
surnom
le plantogène


et ben voilààààààààà

 desinstalle le 
( et proprement , via la procédure officielle)

et tu verras

tiens 
regarde ce que par exemple moonwalker pense de cette daube mega _plantogene à Safari_

http://forums.macg.co/4835274-post8.html
http://forums.macg.co/4848450-post21.html
http://forums.macg.co/4849460-post10.html
etc


----------



## meinMac (15 Février 2009)

Comment désinstaller cooliris en suivant la procédure officiel alors que safari ne s'ouvre plus. Normalement c'est depuis safari qu'il propose de désinstaller l'application...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

d'autres facons
via le MENU safari ( view)
via scripts
etc
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1730494&tstart=0


----------



## meinMac (15 Février 2009)

alors ça y est j'ai plus aucune trace de cooliris sur mon mac, ouf  C'est dingue je m'étais jamais rendu compte que c'était un boulet cette application.... 
Du coup j'ai relancé safari, et c'était déjà mieux dans la mesure où j'ai eu 2cm de bleu dans la barre de téléchargement... mais hélas c'en est resté là.... Donc je suis toujours bloqué. J'ai refait le tour de ma bibliothèque en déplaçant les fichiers que Moonwaker me suggérait plus haut dans le topic mais sans succès...


----------



## meinMac (15 Février 2009)

Je viens d'installer Webkit, et c'est le même problème, il bugg aussi....


----------



## meinMac (15 Février 2009)

J'ai l'impression que maintenant safari ne fait plus de "hang" mais des crashs.... voici le dernier rapport de crash, je n'y comprends rien mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne trouve pas certains fichiers?!


----------



## miaou (17 Février 2009)

moi : depuis quelques jours  , de temps en temps,  Safari se bloque quand je quitte...    ( il ne  répond pas.. )
mais après avoir forcé à quitter..  il se relance normalement..


----------



## benlo (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai le même souci... Safari bloque à la page d'ouverture....
En fait ça a commencé après que j'ai installé unrarx (si je me souviens bien du nom - icone avec des petits livres).
Donc je l'ai balancé à la corbeille, que j'ai vidée

depuis j'ai suivi vos conseils<
J'ai ouvert une autre session : no soucis pour safari. Sur l'autre il fonctionne
Donc dans mes préférences (applications/bibliothèques...), sur mon compte: j'ai viré tou ce qu'il n'y a pas sur la session toute neuve...
Rien n'y fait!
Je deviens fou!

SVP... Help!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour
ne PAS appliquer les reflexes windoziens de jeter à gogo et à l'arrache

parce que
1- coté application ce n'est pas toujours la procédure de desinstallation
2- risque de virer un truc qu'il ne fallait pas virer
( surtout si c'est dans les bibliotheques)


----------



## benlo (17 Mai 2009)

merci de ta réponse...
En faît j'ai viré à moitié à l'arrache car je n'ai enlevé que ce qui n'était pas sur l'autre session dans préfrences...

mais je les ai gardés dans un dossier sur le bureau s'il faut les remettre dans "préférences"...

J'ai relu un peu ce qu'il y a plus haut. Pourquoi serait-ce intéressant d'installer sunrise?

ps: j'ai créé un nouveau sujet pour ce problème. Ca peut paraitre stupide mais je me suis dit qu'on m'aiderait ptet plus facilement. Si tu peux nous y rejoindre c cool. Sinon je reste attentif à ce sujet ci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2009)

il est d'usage et rappelé dans les régles, de ne pas multiplier les fils sur un même souci : dispersion lecture et aide
contreproductif
(et peu apprécié)


----------



## benlo (17 Mai 2009)

je le ferais plus... C'est promis...
J'ai vu dans un autre sujet qu'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans la console pouvait renseigner: j'ai trouvé ça comme script sur le bas:

17/05/09 18:13:50 com.apple.launchd[69] ([0x0-0x27027].com.apple.Safari[238]) Exited: Terminated 
17/05/09 18:24:44 quicklookd[372] Exception CIFullButton: sOverOpacity: nil value for argument #1 (over) 
17/05/09 18:24:44 com.apple.quicklook[372] Sun May 17 18:24:44 macbook-de-.local quicklookd[372] <Error>: CGImageCreate: invalid image size: 3 x 0. 
17/05/09 19:29:30 com.apple.launchd[69] ([0x0-0x39039].com.apple.Safari[450]) Exited: Terminated 
17/05/09 19:32:33 com.apple.launchd[69] ([0x0-0x3c03c].com.apple.Safari[460]) Exited: Terminated 
17/05/09 19:43:59 com.apple.launchd[69] ([0x0-0x40040].com.apple.Safari[506]) Exited: Terminated


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2009)

en passant tu n'as pas reglé l'indicateur de matosse





( moi non plus , mais c'est volontaire j'ai divers machines)

ni indiqué quel safari
( le 4 en beta?)


----------



## benlo (17 Mai 2009)

la version de safari est 3.2.3
et mon systeme est mac os x 10.5.7

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

et bin ça y est il a suffit j'actualise la version os x...
Mais bon.. Ca me dit pas d'où pouvait venir la faille!


----------

